# Car rental (priceline) happy :)



## maddaug (Feb 22, 2009)

If you are looking for a rental I just booked priceline for economy car out of FLL for May $15.00 a day. More than half I've seen. Go get it. :whoopie:


----------



## mdurette (Feb 25, 2009)

I haven't tried PriceLine yet - but have read ALOT of great findings.  My question....

I know in a hotel you simply pick the star rating and get what you get.  I assume in a car you pick size and dates and let the it roll.  

I very much prefer an in terminal agency - is there a way to guarantee this when using priceline?


----------



## djs (Feb 25, 2009)

mdurette said:


> I haven't tried PriceLine yet - but have read ALOT of great findings.  My question....
> 
> I know in a hotel you simply pick the star rating and get what you get.  I assume in a car you pick size and dates and let the it roll.
> 
> I very much prefer an in terminal agency - is there a way to guarantee this when using priceline?



I don't believe there is a way to guarantee you'll get something in a terminal, however with Hotwire they limit themselves to a handful of agencies (last I checked it was Hertz, Avis, National, Alamo and maybe one or two more) if you know that all the agencies they rent with are in the terminal you'll be all set.  Typically if you're renting from an airport location there will be a shuttle to get you to the agency if it's off site.  

You are correct that you'll pick your car size, place your bid and then find out if your bid was accepted.  Just like a hotel, if your bid is accepted it is final and non-refundable.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 25, 2009)

My problem with the Priceline system is that you prepaid a non-refundale fare (whether for a room or car), and I know of one guy who "lost" his prepaid rental car due to family situation.  To me, its sometimes worth the price not to prepay for a service.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 26, 2009)

Priceline deals with the same rental agencies that Hotwire deals with. They list them on their site but, I believe they are Budget, Avis, Hertz and Alamo. There are some airports that have moved to one large rental lot for all rental car companies and one bus that takes you to a "terminal" that holds all the rental car counters. I don't find a lot of rental car agencies that are actually on the airport anymore. Some may have desks in the terminal but we almost always end up on a shuttle bus to get to the car lot.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 26, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> My problem with the Priceline system is that you prepaid a non-refundale fare (whether for a room or car), and I know of one guy who "lost" his prepaid rental car due to family situation.  To me, its sometimes worth the price not to prepay for a service.



That's why Hotwire and Priceline are last minute options for us. If you use them often enough, the savings can easily outweigh the loss of that rare situation when you must cancel and lose you're pre-paid rental.


----------



## JamminJoe (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a rental for Las Vegas (3/13-3/20) I did through Priceline, Hertz picked it up at $14.00/Day for a full size car, I have always got the best deals through them.


----------



## Bruce W (Feb 26, 2009)

mdurette said:


> I very much prefer an in terminal agency - is there a way to guarantee this when using priceline?




Many airports don't have in-terminal.  Fort Lauderdale has a shuttle bus to an area where all of the Car Rental desks are located, so you have to lug your bags each way


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Feb 26, 2009)

My biggest problem with priceline rentals is when you want an additional driver.  Some rental agencies don't charge for a spouse but some do unless you are a member of their elite club or use a rate code.  Since you  don't get elite club benefits on priceline and can't use a rate code, you may end up paying a lot more to let your spouse drive on a priceline rental.  I agree that I would only use them at the last minute and have always found another acceptable rate which includes an additional driver.  -- Suzanne


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 26, 2009)

SuzanneSLO said:


> My biggest problem with priceline rentals is when you want an additional driver.  Some rental agencies don't charge for a spouse but some do unless you are a member of their elite club or use a rate code.  Since you  don't get elite club benefits on priceline and can't use a rate code, you may end up paying a lot more to let your spouse drive on a priceline rental.  I agree that I would only use them at the last minute and have always found another acceptable rate which includes an additional driver.  -- Suzanne




Costco is a good option for you, since their arrangement (at least with Alamo) includes a second driver at no add'l charge.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 26, 2009)

maddaug said:


> If you are looking for a rental I just booked priceline for economy car out of FLL for May $15.00 a day. More than half I've seen. Go get it. :whoopie:



That's a good rate. I have an Alamo mid-size for a weekend in May via Costco at $14/day plus taxes (works out to $70.34 for 3 days after taxes...).


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 26, 2009)

SuzanneSLO said:


> ........ I agree that I would only use them at the last minute and have always found another acceptable rate which includes an additional driver.  -- Suzanne




Until this year I've always found rates close enough to what I could get through Priceline that I hadn't used them for a long time. But, for whatever reason, car rental rates are through the roof right now. They are asking in excess of $350/week for a compact and the rates aren't coming down. I reserved a car for our vacation in California (SNA) for $105 through Priceline.

If the rental car companies come back down on their prices, I'll book direct again. If they remain $200/week or more higher than Priceline and Hotwire, I'll be using Priceline and Hotwire. 

My wife came up with an interesting idea as to why the rental companies had jacked their rates. Perhaps they were counting on airfare remaining high and thinkink that people will be renting cars, as opposed to driving their own vehicles, when they take vacation. Since there have been a good number of leases in the last few years that limit the amount of miles an owner can put on a car before returning it at the end of the lease, her idea might have some merit. Of course airfare's seem to be coming down considerably and this might not have any bearing on the prices of rental cars but, it's a thought.


----------



## devilsrule2004 (Feb 27, 2009)

wow 15$ a day that was a killer deal


----------



## maddaug (Feb 28, 2009)

This was our first time using Priceline. I had always booked direct and prefer to book direct thru the rental agency but give me a break. Over $400 for 1 week????
I can't justify that. We always have also been able to revise our reservation closer to the date but I couldn't chance that. 
With FLL all my options were at the airport.


----------



## Jennie (Feb 28, 2009)

Bruce W said:


> Many airports don't have in-terminal.  Fort Lauderdale has a shuttle bus to an area where all of the Car Rental desks are located, so you have to lug your bags each way



Ft. Lauderdale Airport has a huge car rental building located on the airport property. It is shared by several of the major car rental companies. In addition to taking the free shuttle bus that continually passes each terminal, it is also possible to use an indoor walkway from most of the terminals to the car rental area. We always walk from the terminal where JetBlue and other airlines arrive and depart. It's not a long walk. We find it easier to do this than to wait outside for the shuttle and have to have our luggage lifted onto and off of the bus. This is done cheerfully by the bus driver without one having to ask. But then I would feel guilty if we did not to give a tip (although I've watched many people leave the bus without doing so--usually the folks who received assistance with several suitcases and carry-on bags  ).


----------



## avelox (Feb 28, 2009)

*Know The Market Before Trying Priceline*

The rental car market can change very quickly. Do your homework before you venture over to Priceline and the Captain of the Enterprise.

Remember that your final cost will include the Priceline fee. This may increase your expected cost unexpectedly. Also remember that your purchase will be immediately sucked out of your credit card account, so, be prepared. 

[Political comments deleted.-DeniseM Moderator]

Enjoy!


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 28, 2009)

No problem Denise. I'll withdraw my comments.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Feb 28, 2009)

Dude, he was telling you that Priceline and Hotwire will charge your credit card right away, so don't charge anything you can't pay off.


[Political comments deleted.-DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 1, 2009)

Comments withdrawn.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2009)

Dudes - let's stay on topic, OK?


----------



## LLW (Mar 1, 2009)

Priceline has an option of paying for the car when you pick it up. What is the difference between that and the Name Your Own Price, besides price, charging up front, and knowing what your rental car company will be beforehand? Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2009)

LLW said:


> Priceline has an option of paying for the car when you pick it up. What is the difference between that and the Name Your Own Price, besides price, charging up front, and knowing what your rental car company will be beforehand? Thanks.



That is their conventional reservation system.  When you bid, (name your own price) the price is usually lower.  Not knowing exactly what you will get, and paying upfront, is kind of the trade-off for a lower price.  I check their conventional reservation system for cars and hotels, but I never see any prices lower than anywhere else.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 1, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> That is their conventional reservation system.  When you bid, (name your own price) the price is usually lower.  Not knowing exactly what you will get, and paying upfront, is kind of the trade-off for a lower price.  I check their conventional reservation system for cars and hotels, but I never see any prices lower than anywhere else.



Yes - PL's conventional reservation system is just like expedia. travelocity, etc. I've noticed the same thing at Hotwire also, though with Hotwire you don't see that until they make their offers.


----------



## mshatty (Mar 1, 2009)

I've been trying to reserve a car in Indianapolis through Hot Wire and bidding on Priceline but nothing was available for less than $35 per day (economy size).  After trying to bid multiple times, I gave up.

I ended up booking the car (standard) through Worldmark the Club's travel site for $25 per day.

Priceline is not for all people in all places.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2009)

mshatty said:


> Priceline is not for all people in all places.



You're right - Sometimes you find a good deal and sometimes you don't, but you don't know, unless you try.


----------



## hebooregon (Mar 2, 2009)

*Timing is Everything*



mshatty said:


> I've been trying to reserve a car in Indianapolis through Hot Wire and bidding on Priceline but nothing was available for less than $35 per day (economy size).  After trying to bid multiple times, I gave up.
> 
> 
> 
> Priceline is not for all people in all places.



I've used PL several times.  I find that if I wait until about two weeks out I generally get a price that's at least half of what I had found through normal channels.  

Regards!
Jim Scharmota


----------

